
France is about to open source its tax calculator - l-vincent-l
https://www.etalab.gouv.fr/codeimpot-un-hackathon-autour-de-louverture-du-code-source-du-calculateur-impots
======
Davidbrcz
The opening is happening because a citizen has been battling in court for the
last 1.5 years and the court finally ruled in his favor....

